# Outdoor Lumber Storage needed. Ideas?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

My 20'x20' 2 car garage is getting to that point that my 4' mobile lumber cart no longer serves my purpose, and no real estate for wall mounted rack. Looking at the options, I am strongly considering outdoor lumber storage as I have a 13'x6' area out my rear man door against the shop back wall (never mind the junk that needs trashed):









I have looked up this problem a little bit. I would love a full blown lumber storage shed as KnotCurser did:
Lumber Storage Shed









but that is somewhat beyond my budget. I considered a smaller shed such as a Lean-Too 12'x6'...but even that I believe would be $800+ with DIY (a strong possibly down the road, but not at the moment) such as:








Also was considered all metal sheds, but yea… that's a no as none look to hold up past 20mph wind or 1" of snow.
Trying to not affix anything to the wall so would have to be free standing.

I was thinking… open air rack with a tarp til I can get around to building a true shed. Get some pressure treated 2×4's as posts, 3/4" EMT conduit for racking shelves, either plastic corrugated panels on tops and/or sides. Something like:


















Would only have to be 3' - 4' tall and 10'-12' long.
I live in high desert region of Reno, NV so outdoor humidity is 95% of the time in my favor. Average humidity is around 20-30%.
Too me, this sounds like a viable option for lumber storage. Yet, not many consider outdoor storage or even shed/structure/lean-too's. Is outdoor storage not the viable?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mines more like the redwood colored one you have pictured. 4' wide x 8' tall x 10' long.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

For awhile I used an old, cheap, small, used enclosed trailer. Just built shelves, etc. on the inside. Worked well for a couple of years until I had other storage.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I'd do the lean to about 8-10ft wide or go get a car port


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you get a truck top? This would eliminate roof, and some of your wall build and still hold up to the elements. You would only have to build 4 to 5 ft walls and set it on top of the walls and bolt it fast.

Something like this, minus the sci fi theme. It would be free standing, a solid enclosure and run less than $300 in materials, or less if you re-use some 2×4's.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Lew…do you remember the price tag? Did you do it all yourself or buy a package or contractor? 
Mel & woodbutcher…I actually been keeping my eye out of for…wait for it…20' shipping containers  Around here, they go for $1300-$1500.

And I do have a 6' truck cab. But that's too short.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

add on to it. Like this maybe


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

oh…hahahahahaha! that's adorable, butcher  At first, I thought you were a Trekkie replicating the shuttle. But I see chainguns on the side.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Not quite as impressive as the Spaceship but here is what I have.

All the structure was courtesy of degoose when he changed direction from full on woodworking.










What the view from next door is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Rob that is pretty slick, the neighbor sees nothing more than top profile of apparently finished building. Fence hids the rest.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Rob, any pro's and con's with your setup? Your rack was what I had for in mind til I can build a lean-too shed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been contemplating outside storage too but horizontal storage is such a pain to get the wood you want ,the pieces you want are always at the bottom of the pile, even though horizontal storage is the Ideal way to keep wood flat .

I'm thinking something like this with a roof of some type


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The cons:- 
As Jim said,
Its like the stack of plastic containers the item you need always seems to be at the bottom, hence having to unload timber to get to the pieces you need.

Its ugly and needs to be camoflagued from view.

But not having a workshop its the best I could do with the available space.

Pros:- 
Previously I had timber stacked under the veranda and on saw horses around the yard, with covers, making the home look like a messy minature timber yard so the wife was happy as I was out of her clothes line hanging areas.










All the timber is now located in one area and it gave me a chance to huck out bits I had hoarded up, forgotten they existed and hence never used.

I have got a 12V solar powered fan running to provide constant air flow to provide a reasonable EMC on everything.

Have a look at the original setup:
The old setup if you could call it that involved some tubular school tables of which I took the tops off and used them, covering the lot with tarps (messy).

The rack was a big improvement, and the wife was happy too!!.


----------

